# Focus during practice



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Shoot games in practice. Keep track of your scores.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I want a perfect shot everytime and I think that helps with focus. Setting goals helps. Not outlandish ones that discourage you, but ones that make you work a little for them. That puts a little more pressure on each shot. 

I use my ArcherZUpshot app to shoot rounds with and compare and I'm wanting to beat my average when I do that, so it helps some there too. Simulation I guess. 

I do know what you mean about losing focus at times though for sure!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

A good shooting/traveling partner is strong medicine.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

When not working on a specific shooting or form issue while practicing, I go into most competitions with the mindset that the competition, unless it is a regional or national shoot, is nothing more than one of my practice sessions. By doing this, there is no difference between the level of focus between my practice sessions at the range and a competition while on the road. While practicing, I can maintain a high level of intensity if needed and while competing, I do not get too bound up by "nerves". Once learned, it can really create a win-win situation. 

A work of caution though, some of your club mates might start to think that you're too serious while practicing....LOL!!


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I prefer to practice in the most chaotic environments I can manage, usually well-timed visits to the local shop when I know there will be lots of kids and activities. Our local shop hosts birthday parties and such on the weekends pretty frequently - there's usually a whole squad of kids on the other side of the wall screaming and popping balloons, arrows going into the wall and clinking along the floor, etc.

It's not an exact duplicate of a tournament, but the potential for distraction really forces me to focus on my shot. 

I did a 600 round today with virtually no one there; right at the end a couple folks came in and it was noticeably jarring. I kept them all in the gold during the 2nd round, but I would not have been jolted had there been 25 kids and 15 bowhunters in there like usual... 

That helps me, anyway, for no apparent reason,
DM


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

For me I like having someone shooting with me that provides some competition. I have shot rounds with guys that I knew I could drop a few points and still win, but when I know I will have to shoot clean or very close to clean I buckle down and really try. I have shot my best scores while practicing with better archers.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Switch to a modern recurve, then set a goal of scoring 70% plus, of the total possible points for every shoot you enter. So, you shoot a 40 target 3D, with an 11 ring. Your goal 308. If that doesn't bring you around to practicing with intent and focus......just saying, IMHO.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Practicing alone kind of sucks so I have to make things interesting. Today, 20 yards, I was shooting at arrow holes and doing a good job of scaring them to death or outright killing them. Can't stand wounding one. They squeal something awful....

Really, you have to get your mind set, made up. Your mind wanders, stop. Think of what you want and go at it again with a set goal. Stop all you want or have to. Flinging a arrow without purpose ain't doing any good. Having a check off list works. Doesn't have to written down, but sometimes helps. Don't have sloppy hand writing like me


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Haaa! Old story...True. I was at a benefit to help Vic Wunderle going to his first Olympics. When Vic practiced, Terry, his dad, would sometimes throw tin cans, yell, have a radio blaring....


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

To work on focus, try setting up obstruction which cover only part of the target. If you are shooting at forty yards, set one obstruction at thirty yards and another at the twenty yard point. One of which covers the left 1/3rd. and the second which covers the right side 1/3rd. With the final target sight pattern only showing the middle 1/3 rd. This forces you to concentrate on center mass but the obstruction will raise havoc with your peripheral vision. Buy varying how much each side obstruction covers, weather it is a full side or just a partial corner covering the bottom of the target (and of course changing the distances) can really play tricks with your focus.

GRIM


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep score, or do what I call one arrow pulls. When you have one arrow in your quiver it helps you keep focus because you only have to concentrate on that one single arrow.
If I'm not keeping score, or just concentrating on one arrow, I feel like I'm just flinging arrows. Pretend you are in a shoot off with Reo or Mike at Vegas or something. Okay, nothing could compare to that, but you get the idea. You need to go there with the mentality with a goal in mind. When your mind starts to wander, stop for the day, or take a break.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great suggestions everyone!! Thank you!!

From some of the responses I think that one of my problems is that I almost always practice alone. It's an hour to the nearest indoor range and while I have a couple of great parks where I can shoot, neither of them have lights for shooting this time of year.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, for me being a up and comer I can't really give advice on what works for being in the shoot down at vegas with the pro shooters. But when it comes to competing at the local level in league nights and state competitions and the iowa pro am type stuff it comes down to me being able to stand on the line and shoot with the same approach as I do at home by myself. 

As of right now I have shot 4 indoor league nights and last night was the first time I was able to just stand there and shoot without feeling weird and a little nervous, The other nights even though my goal was to do this I wasn't able to and that nervous energy totally made me feel like a fish out of water. Last night I shot a 299 24x vegas round and during the whole round I was smooth and able to just shoot. 

In years past each time I have done a state championship shoot or the iowa pro am I had about 10 league nights in my system and I was able to show up and shoot up to my normal ability level. 

So for me it comes down to getting in the game locally and putting in some league nights and then being able to shoot at the same feel mentally as by myself and then it transfers over to bigger shoots.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

loveha said:


> I keep score, or do what I call one arrow pulls. When you have one arrow in your quiver it helps you keep focus because you only have to concentrate on that one single arrow.


We've spoke of one arrow drills in here. I use this and sometimes two arrow drills. I don't switch targets. If you can put a arrow right back in the same X ring you're doing something right. It's then a matter of transferring what you're doing right to another X ring and another and another.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

That's awesome! I practiced a lot at first by myself and in a calm enviroment because I was at my house and nobody was shooting around me. Was shooting well and thought I'd be fine going into this small tournament at a local shop. But man. I was out of my element up there. It was loud obviously because it was a metal building with people talking and shooting. Little kids were in the background with random squeals and banging things. I was so jumpy that day haha After that I found ways to start working on focus while everything around me was going haywire. That definitly helps in those situations.


SonnyThomas said:


> Haaa! Old story...True. I was at a benefit to help Vic Wunderle going to his first Olympics. When Vic practiced, Terry, his dad, would sometimes throw tin cans, yell, have a radio blaring....


----------



## BobG88 (Mar 12, 2015)

RCR_III said:


> That's awesome! I practiced a lot at first by myself and in a calm enviroment because I was at my house and nobody was shooting around me. Was shooting well and thought I'd be fine going into this small tournament at a local shop. But man. I was out of my element up there. It was loud obviously because it was a metal building with people talking and shooting. Little kids were in the background with random squeals and banging things. I was so jumpy that day haha After that I found ways to start working on focus while everything around me was going haywire. That definitly helps in those situations.


Folks should come by and shoot in my garage set-up LOL. I live in a large/growing planned community, with dynamite blasts every day (4 so far today!), tons of construction trucks in and out, and about 6 million kids (we had >400 kids this past halloween!).

Last time I was at our area field range, it was so quiet, it was almost spooky

BG


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I set goals in practice. A huge goal is to run your mental progrAm on every shot, sounds easy. But to complete a round with no outside thoughts or tweaking your form at Ll is not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

stoz said:


> I set goals in practice. A huge goal is to run your mental progrAm on every shot, sounds easy. But to complete a round with no outside thoughts or tweaking your form at Ll is not as easy as it sounds.


Actually, it sounds very hard to do. It is exactly what I'm asking about. Is it just a matter of, as Yoda said "Do or do not, there is no try"?
Any tips on how you achieve it?
Thanks,
Allen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

aread said:


> Actually, it sounds very hard to do. It is exactly what I'm asking about. Is it just a matter of, as Yoda said "Do or do not, there is no try"?
> Any tips on how you achieve it?
> Thanks,
> Allen


Well, if you don't have the desire, don't shoot, quit archery. Understand? Yeah, you gotta want it. Try the one shot drill. Put everything into just that one shot, the only shot you got until you pull that arrow. What would you rather do, go pull a arrow shot that you're proud of or a arrow off in lulu land? If anything like the most of us you'll want that shot to be proud of and focus more....


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

How about a golf putting drill? Towards the end of your practice you set a goal of how many (makes) or x's in a row you need to make before you quit. If your goal is 10, then 1 thru 8 are usually automatic its number 9 and then finally 10 where you'll learn what your typical miss is when you start to get mentally and physically tight.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Single arrow drills seem to work well for me. Also when I'm done I tell myself I'm finishing and that last arrow must be perfect. I place all of the stress possible on it and make it happen. I've let down 2-3x on that last arrow, but I will not shoot it twice.

-Grant


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

The way I set goals and achieve is thru journals. Set goals write them down and record.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

To me it is how bad do I want to win. I try not to waste a shot. It does happen, but if I want to fling arrows I'll buy a recurve. 
How do I stay focused - 

Practice with a purpose
Set attainable goals
Watch a ton of you-tube of top level archers. Emulation. 
Do not be afraid to fail.
Have fun. It's still a game.


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

I think to truly prepare or practice for any type of competition you HAVE to effect your adrenaline in some way and become comfortable with it. Because that's whats pumping and influencing you when anything means anything. For example, no matter how good you get you still get a rush in pressure situations but the more your there the more you know how you'll react and what you need to do for optimal execution.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Do not be afraid to fail.
> Have fun. It's still a game.


These two are huge, IMO. Remembering this in practice is important for when you get to the big shoots.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yesterday I won my first indoor shoot, it was a small one in Kansas City just down from the Royal's stadium. I warmed up and could tell I was strong and smooth, I had absolutely no feelings of nerves or anxiety and felt great just shooting with my buddies and waiting for the 3:00 start time. Nothing changed as we stood there on the line and shot the two practice ends, I still had no feelings of anything weird at all. Then when we stepped up to take the first shot I felt it coming in my chest and my heart rate jumped up and I took the first shot and smoked the x but by the time I nocked up the second arrow the anxiety rose up into my neck and head and my float grew and was jumpy all over the x. Needless to say I dropped 3 x's in the first 15 arrows.

After the third end I needed something so I simply focused on what I would like to see as the pin came to the x to give me something to do instead of allowing my brain to wander around with its thoughts, I decided that I was going to come to anchor with my pin directly above the x about a foot and then smoothly come down to the x and settle in on my spot and begin my execution. That simple process gave me something specific to focus on and I shot clean for the rest of the round so I got a 300 57x, they did the whole inside out thing on the last 10 arrows and I shot 7 out of 10 easily and had two of them that were barely touching. 

I am going to work on this so that I have a plan like this to go to when I have some nerves show up unexpected and can then get through them nice and clean, I was strong enough to shoot a 60x yesterday physically but not mentally


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats on the win!! Nice shooting as well! 

Why you said with giving your brain something to focus on. To re direct the path for your anxiety and not worry about the future, just the now, is excellent!


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you ever noticed that the shot after a bad shot is generally very good? What is the difference? Well, here's my theory. On some shots, stress can lead to trepidation which then leads to loss of focus or even slight fear of failure. Following that bad or weak shot, I feel a touch of anger with a touch of adrenaline which overcomes the trepidation, thus allowing total focus without fear. So, how can I overcome trepidation, and practice so that I can focus and feel what I may experience when it counts? I could have my friends randomly insult me, so that I stay a bit ticked off (just kidding). As most have already stated, always have a goal or purpose in practice. And, set the goal high enough to generate stress and potential trepidation. The difficult part in practice is caring enough that failure to meet the day's goal results in real disappointment. So, full circle to the question at hand; focus in practice. An important question that I must face honestly is, do I really care in practice? Most days I do. But what about those days when I just "can't want to" care that much. I keep one bow that is my fun bow. When I pick it up, I'm shooting for no other reason than to just have fun. No goals, no purpose, just having a great time shooting arrows. After a day or two with that bow, I'm ready to care again.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats, Padgett.....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I love playing games and learning how to be competitive at them, For me indoor is a very weird game. In 3d most of us step up to the start of a big tournament and you want to get a nice smooth safe start to the weekend shooting nice shots and be on top of the 12 ring for nice safe 10's and then as the day progresses you can then start tightening the screws on your approach and making a run at a really high winning score. 

With freaking indoor you either shoot perfect or you are done from the first freaking shot to the last freaking shot. The shots are only 20 yards and that is a chip shot to say the least but you can't miss and that is where the types of focus and the type of approach to being able to simply hit a nice x over and over is something that only a few shooters ever master.

This weekend I actually did a couple things late in the round where I shot a 57x that I probably shouldn't have done but I did it anyway, when I settled in and was shooting pretty strong and the last 10 shots showed up I decided to think about them a little and make up a couple things. I was on the 3:00 line and there were some good shooters coming in at 6pm so I told myself I need to get all of the inside out x's because what if my 57x is the highest score and someone ties me and they have to use the inside out x's to break the tie. The second thing I did was pretend that me and Reo Wilde were tied on the last shot and If I smoke the x inside out then I win a world title. 

Montigre made a great point last week about most of the issues we are talking about are early in the round and when you are at a big shoot and you actually make it to the last end and have a chance to win or shoot a perfect round you aren't going to know how your mind and body are going to react. I am not good enough yet to be in that position at a big shoot, I am still in the shoot my first 60x at a local shoot mode but I do practice it as best I can. Every time I make it to a possible 60x round on the last end I go over and get a couple people to come back and stand there and watch me shoot the last 5 arrows. I have failed on many occasions but for the 50 or so 60x rounds that I have shot just having someone there really adds something to the experience. As pathetic as those little things are they are all I have been able to come up with, at my shop I shoot for I am pretty much the only one that shoots on the range so these are the little things that have helped me.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I did have something happen about a week and a half ago, I was over at my buddies house. It was the hooter shooter day, when we got done with the hooter shooter stuff we did some competing and I made up some games and I made them so they weren't volume shooting games. They were based on one shot and you are done stuff. 

For example we did this one game where we shot one arrow tournament match play. You got one point for winning the tournament and we had 4 guys so you got paired up with a guy and each of you got one shot at a vegas target and the guy with the best shot won that match and moved onto the championship. If both of you shot the same score on that shot then you shot a second shot and so on until there was a winner. So basically you could win the tournament with two shots beating the guy you got paired up with in the semi finals and then beating the guy in the championship with on shot. Then we paired up against one of the other guys and started over to se who won another point until you had faced all three other guys. 

That little one arrow match play was awesome, I had two battles with one of my buddies Jason where we went right at 8 arrows in a row shooting 11's on the vegas target until one of us missed and won that individual match. It made each and every shot beyond important and just shooting a 10 was not good enough on the vegas target because if the other guy smokes the 11 you are beaten.

Which brings me back to the topic of this thread, "Focus". I found myself shooting 11's almost every shot and winning most of my matches because I was actually trying to hit them instead of just focusing on staying in the 10 ring and taking 11's when they happen. In this drill I needed to hit every one of them just to stay safe so I focused on hitting them and it was something I had really never done. Last winter right before x-mas I shot some 28x vegas rounds and a 29x vegas round and during those rounds I wasn't focusing on hitting the baby x's, I was just executing really smooth shots and the arrows were just hitting in there over and over. So on this hooter shooter day I may have found out something about focusing that can help tighten up my shooting, I am not sure what to do with it but this weekend when I shot the little tournament and I did focus on shooting inside out x's I did hit 7 of them.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Padgett said:


> Yesterday I won my first indoor shoot, it was a small one in Kansas City just down from the Royal's stadium.


Congrats. Was this your first indoor win ever, or your first for this season?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am doing two leagues right now and we have had 4 league nights, they are both vegas leagues. I have done a few leagues over the last 4 or so years and the only competitions outside of leagues that I have attended are two iowa pro ams and one missouri state shoot. I just never have committed to doing a full indoor season, I like it and always enjoy going to indoor stuff but I have always just been a 3d guy. I think it is hard having two little girls in sports and finding a way to attend 12 months of big shoots and spending thousands of dollars extra and being committed to a bow shoot every weekend of the year. 
So I kind of lay off the 350 dollar weekends after August through January when it comes to archery and do a few nice hunting weekends here and there. 

I am signed up to do the iowa pro am again here in two weeks and am excited to be on the line with the pro shooters, I entered the trophy class to save a little money but I have three buddies going so we can split the gas and motel. 

I actually just went to academy today and ordered a couple polo shirts and am going to put Padgett and Socket Man on them so that I can meet more of you guys at shoots. Usually people see my sockets on my bow and they know it is me but it is nice to actually meet people in person and spend some time shooting with them.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, having primarily a league background, that win was HUGE and something definitely to be proud about. You also did a good job of getting the nerves in line. Keep that feeling fresh in your mind for your next spot shoot. :wink:


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

So last night I go to the range, I decided to shoot a 5 spot just to see what kind of score I was looking at. Since the next tournament I am going to is a 5 spot. So 1st practice end I drop 2 X's. Normal for me never, focus a lot on 1st practice end. 2nd practice end 5 X's. Time to start scoring. 1st arrow was a little un-nerving, not sure why I put pressure on myself like I do. But I have the ability to really get in my own head. Anyways 1st arrow is an X. So I start banging away. I was clean all the way to the last end, BUT on the 2nd arrow of the 12th end, I started to think how happy I was going to be to go home and tell the family I shot a perfect game. Then it happened. As soon as the shot broke I knew I had messed up. I am so disappointed in myself. So close and I could not focus for 1 more end. I mean there I was at full draw and my mind is all over the place. I wasn't thinking about the X at all. It was like I was dreaming and as soon a the release fired it was like I woke up from a dream. Like what just happened, only to watch my arrow fly down range. Only thing I can think is, I was very laid back last night and kind of just flinging arrows. I hadn't had to really bear down all night. Arrows kind of found the center on there own. Now looking back I guess I am lucky I only dropped 1. Just goes to show how important the mental part of the game is. So lesson learned. 300 59X still isn't to bad.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

superdean00, :thumbs_up


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I had similar experience, shooting vegas face and first few ends I go 3x,2x,1x , 2xand then clean xs to last shot and im thinking cool im 300/26x then I shoot it on the line left barely in/out I didnt care at that point. Im like wth!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

3D and spots are 2 totally different animals, but 3D actually taught me an important lesson that applies here. 1 shot at a time is so crucial. We've all heard that a million times over, but it really didn't fully sink in for me until this Summer...

In spots its so easy to take some shots for granted because we're in that machine gun mode. 60 consecutive shots is a lot of shots to focus on in one sitting. I've been in that 'I got it in the bag' mindset and go into autopilot mode only to see an errant shot miss its mark.  

This Summer was my first year taking 3D seriously and I quickly realized that this mentality of approaching the target, assessing the conditions and making the shot can be applied to the spots game. It's easier to compartmentalize the single shot in 3D because you likely will have 10+ minutes between arrows. But spots? Ugh, not so easy. So I've been working on relying on that 3D experience when I notice myself falling back into that machine gun mode.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ned250 said:


> 3D and spots are 2 totally different animals, but 3D actually taught me an important lesson that applies here. 1 shot at a time is so crucial. We've all heard that a million times over, but it really didn't fully sink in for me until this Summer...
> 
> In spots its so easy to take some shots for granted because we're in that machine gun mode. *60 consecutive shots is a lot of shots to focus on in one sitting.* I've been in that 'I got it in the bag' mindset and go into autopilot mode only to see an errant shot miss its mark.
> 
> This Summer was my first year taking 3D seriously and I quickly realized that this mentality of approaching the target, assessing the conditions and making the shot can be applied to the spots game. It's easier to compartmentalize the single shot in 3D because you likely will have 10+ minutes between arrows. But spots? Ugh, not so easy. So I've been working on relying on that 3D experience when I notice myself falling back into that machine gun mode.


The bold above. This is where people get make things bad on their selves. There isn't 60 consecutive shots in a 5 spot. Practice in some order of the way you shoot in a 5 spot events. One has something of at least 6 minutes between their 5th shot and their 1st shot of the next end. In league that may not happen. In sanctioned 5 spots there is the bottom line shooting first, 4 minutes. The upper line steps to the line and 4 minutes to shoot their 5 arrows. And then all score and pull their arrows. 
If shooting spots at all one should give 15 seconds at least to regain whatever strength (circulation) for the next shot. Where'd I hear that? A archery coach.


----------

